# fillet knife that fits a sawzall



## pmach1jeff

Has anyone used a sawzall to clean fish ? I was looking at videos about electric fillet knives and found this guy cleaning fish with some kind of knife he installed in a compact reciprocating saw . I was amazed at how quickly he processed those fish . I haven't seen that before . Is this something new or have I been under a rock ? Here is the link .


----------



## oops1

While he did cut it up fast.. I never saw him bone or skin it.. I don't see any difference in that and an ol Mister twister fillet knife. jus sayin


----------



## pmach1jeff

*Fillet knife*

I doubt if my mister Twister would make steaks out of kingfish . As for taking on a bull Red , well lets say thats a joke .


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Do you have the regular or the saltwater Mr twister, they are worlds apart performance wise.


----------



## KyDawg

I got a Bubba Blade for Christmas but have not used it yet. Personally I do not like electric knives as I have a hard time withot cutting through small bones and getting them in the filets.


----------



## Anvil Head

learn to use a real knife and you won't need electricity or batteries.


----------



## little rascal

*Wow*

that was a good tutorial on how to waste meat.
What Anvil head said 





> learn to use a real knife and you won't need electricity or batteries.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Anvil Head said:


> learn to use a real knife and you won't need electricity or batteries.



You mean like this guy?



Or this guy?


----------



## NCHillbilly

I do not want or need an electric knife, never had any problems filleting fish with a regular knife. Takes about a minute to fillet and skin a five-pound catfish, less for most fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You mean like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this guy?



I'd say them fellers have done that a time or two.


----------



## Heisenberg

pmach1jeff said:


> .....steaks out of kingfish . .




like this?


----------



## Nicodemus

Anvil Head said:


> learn to use a real knife and you won't need electricity or batteries.





little rascal said:


> that was a good tutorial on how to waste meat.
> What Anvil head said





Yep. He threw away a lot of good meat and backbones.


----------



## kmckinnie

I love backbones.


----------



## pmach1jeff

My Charter boat captain is not young anymore and his wrists hurt him , thats why I am trying to find him a better electric fillet knife . He has to clean 50 large fish at a time when he returns from offshore before customers go home and he gets to leave . Need something fast .


----------



## BriarPatch99

10" fabric cutter blade in a mini reciprocating saw . ..


----------



## GLS

Y'all should see Charlie Russo (Russo's Fish Market, Savannah) or his brother Vince remove both rows of Y bones out of a roe shad.  I can watch them do it a 100 times and still not be able to do it.  And I don't know anyone else who can do it, either.  Gil


----------



## Huntsman.45

GLS said:


> Y'all should see Charlie Russo (Russo's Fish Market, Savannah) or his brother Vince remove both rows of Y bones out of a roe shad.  I can watch them do it a 100 times and still not be able to do it.  And I don't know anyone else who can do it, either.  Gil



One of the Russo's have a couple of youtube videos showing how to filet and clean fish. They are good.


----------



## jfish

Filleting is one thing. Most guys don't understand filleting numorous fish with large rib cages. After several fish a regular knife dulls. An electric knife with serrated blade will usually work better.  It's not so much for soft fish so to speak like say Trout.  I mean you can use either for any fish but the electric knife just is easier on the hands.

Forgot to add I hate having a charger but the cordless models are way easier to use.


----------



## pmach1jeff

I have to agree with jfish. A regular knife is just no match for a larger fish. The Filletzall set up seems to fit the bill since we are cleaning 50 or more large fish at a time for our charter customers. My captain wants to get the fish clean and customers on their way ASAP so he can get back to drinking beer and telling lies . lol


----------



## joey1919

I bet I could cut myself real good with that thing.


----------



## trippcasey

Id rather have a regular knife. Bones dull them, but stones sharpen them pretty quick. Ive stood toe to toe with an electric knife and get more meat and a better filet every time. I use a 7" for trout, reds, and flounder, but break out the 9" for the big daddy sheeps. To each his own though. Whatever works for you, works for you. I actually enjoy using a traditional knife to cut filets. There is a certain amount of skill and art involved in it, and I am far from mastering that. But that is what makes it cool to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I guess my point is that I don't cut through bones on big fish. I use the knife to fillet the meat off of the bones. If you're cutting through the bones, yep, a big electrical knife would be the ticket.


----------



## mr otter

I worked in a fish house for years and no one cuts rib cages, if it takes more than 4 cuts per side you are wasting time.  We cleaned for charter captains every evening for $.60 a lb. Bigger fish are way easier and more profitable.  Sounds like your Capt. Needs some filleting lessons.  Next time I hit the filet table I'll post a video.


----------



## DrK

A serrated Dexter Russel will do that job easily


----------



## jfish

internet forums and responses never seem to amaze me..


----------



## BriarPatch99

Since pmach1jeff asked a question about a blade ... and in post #15 ... I gave him a solution ... but I didn't have a photo ... but I do now ... it will take a little grind work to make it fit a Mini reciprocating saw ... this is a 10 " version ....

These cloth cutter blades are razor sharp and are made of good steel ... a person would have to be extra careful with one of them ... as you would with any really sharp knife .... these are used in  reciprocating"knives" used in the garment industry to cut cloth stacked as deep as 8"/10" ... and these cut it like butter ...


----------



## The black stick of death

Serrated knife for the thick bones


----------

